# Johnson Cast Nets



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I am proud to announce that we now have Johnson Cast Nets in stock.



Live Shrimp and other live bait will be in on March 3.



Hours beginning March 4 be as follows



Monday 6 AM - 5 PM

Tuesday 6 AM - 5 PM

Wednesday 6 AM - NOON

Thursday 6 AM - 5 PM

Friday 6 AM - 5 PM

Saturday 6 AM - 5 PM



We will adjust our opening hours according to the time of the sunrise.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Have not had a chance to make it in there yet but I WILL be using you for live shrimp.


----------

